# 11/7 summary



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The PAC 1 became the PAC 0 last week and now that Oregon loses to Stanford, what do we call them now? That helps TCU

Iowa loses, that helps TCU.

BYU-I expected a strong showing, but not that bad! Of course, it is Wyoming we are talking about. Although, the Pokes sure gave the U a game. Maybe ESPN is mad at the Y for making them go there for the game two weeks ago and the team did not show, so to spite them the Y's score is not listed on ESPN from the main scores page. 

U-Good game, of course the Lobos have not even almost won a game! 

Penn St loses to OSU-that could possibly help the Y???

Cal loses to an unranked Org St that helps the Y


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

Good news for Fatbass; this looks like it may just be the Tides year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice summary... don't quit your day job. GL on anything helping the Y... they stink, get used to it... everyone else is already there so you're late to the party. 8) 

I think if nothing else, this shows that the Pac 10 has more than one or two good teams.... the only reason they're not showing four or five in the rankings? They have to keep playing each other and somebody has to lose. You're going to tell me Oregon is a bad team? Seriously? USC is a bad team? What about Stanford or Arizona? I dare say your Cougars wouldn't want to see any of them in Provo after the shoddy season they've put together. So is the MWC, now the Mountain West Team since TCU is the only team playing any ball worth watching? Bummer about Penn St and Iowa although Iowa was due to get exposed.... they'd been lucking into wins all season. Alabama and Texas look like the championship teams at this point, provided Bama can get past Florida.... tough task but with that D, it'll make for a hell of a game. Personal "atta boy" to N. Carolina for beating Duke, even though that game means absolutely nothing, other than shutting down Duke's "win streak".  Huskies won too.... go figure. Sweet...its a three win season so far!! :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Nice summary... don't quit your day job. GL on anything helping the Y... they stink, get used to it... everyone else is already there so you're late to the party. 8)
> 
> I think if nothing else, this shows that the Pac 10 has more than one or two good teams.... the only reason they're not showing four or five in the rankings? They have to keep playing each other and somebody has to lose. You're going to tell me Oregon is a bad team? Seriously? USC is a bad team? What about Stanford or Arizona? I dare say your Cougars wouldn't want to see any of them in Provo after the shoddy season they've put together. So is the MWC, now the Mountain West Team since TCU is the only team playing any ball worth watching? Bummer about Penn St and Iowa although Iowa was due to get exposed.... they'd been lucking into wins all season. Alabama and Texas look like the championship teams at this point, provided Bama can get past Florida.... tough task but with that D, it'll make for a hell of a game. Personal "atta boy" to N. Carolina for beating Duke, even though that game means absolutely nothing, other than shutting down Duke's "win streak".  Huskies won too.... go figure. Sweet...its a three win season so far!! :lol:


So the #14 utes aren't worth watching? Is that why you have been to several Ute games this year? My Irish suck I know I know how can you lose to navy?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

if we're gonna call the PAC 10 the PAC ZERO now then we should by the same token rename the MWC the "Fort Worth Horned Frog Conference"...


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> BYU-I expected a strong showing, but not that bad! Of course, it is Wyoming we are talking about.


 It was Wyoming...so true to BYU form they looked good against teams with loosing records, even the OU win is begining to look pretty suspect.



Huge29 said:


> Maybe ESPN is mad at the Y for making them go there for the game two weeks ago and the team did not show, so to spite them the Y's score is not listed on ESPN from the main scores page.


 Or maybe ESPN knows something about college football and decided that a victory over 4-5 bottom feeder isn't impressive.



Huge29 said:


> Cal loses to an unranked Org St that helps the Y


Helps the Y with what? I would think the cougars would be used to being ranked lower than the U by now.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

fatbass said:


> And this is just Saban's 3rd year. :mrgreen:
> 
> The SEC Championship game will be an epic, bloody battle. Don't miss it! 8)


Saban is hardly a 3rd year coach, but in his tenure at Bama he has been hugely successful. The one crappy thing for the tide is that the route to the national championship has gone through Florida for the past 3-4 years.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> So the #14 utes aren't worth watching? Is that why you have been to several Ute games this year? My Irish suck I know I know how can you lose to navy?


For the record, I had a chance to go watch them against New Mexico and passed..... watching bad football wouldn't have been as much fun as spending the afternoon with my daughter in the marsh. The re-runs were on the MTN all night... and I didn't watch those either. I went to the away games because for Oregon and UNLV I had chances to go watch college football with great friends at stadiums I'd never been to as well as having a hell of a vacation, and the home games here are more about the tailgating than anything else. I couldn't tell you the fight song, couldn't even tell you half the names of the people on the team, but the atmosphere is fun, the company is good (as is the alcohol snuck into the stadium), and its a chance to do something other than sit on the couch and be lazy. Hell, I've been to two BYU games before too but that certainly doesn't make me a Y fan. 8) I will be at the holy war this year though.... should be entertaining. The wife wants to get season tickets next year (she's been to two games and might be persuaded to be a U fan) and she is planning on us going to Notre Dame for the Ute game next year.... its like going to these **** games creates a "********" situation.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Even if bama does get into the national game, they (at this point) will be going up against a longhorn team that looks better each game. TCU could end up there as well and they are by no means an easier opponent.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Cal loses .... that helps the Y


Helps the Y with what? I would think the cougars would be used to being ranked lower than the U by now.[/quote]
Are you serious? A loss by a team ranked higher generally helps a #25 team to move higher exactly as it did and as I had predicted to move to 22.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Are you serious? A loss by a team ranked higher generally helps a #25 team to move higher exactly as it did and as I had predicted to move to 22.


And......

You get how much more respect for being 22 vs. 25?

No matter how you finish off the season your going to end up in Vegas and if history holds true, it will be a loss to a team who was barely bowl eligible.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hyperduc said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious? A loss by a team ranked higher generally helps a #25 team to move higher exactly as it did and as I had predicted to move to 22.
> ...


Sorry, my bad, I thought you had a point.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Sorry, my bad, I thought you had a point.


I did, the fact you didn't get it isn't a reflection upon my intelligence 

TCU getting losses above them or even boise for that matter it is a big deal, it means they either get into a BCS game or get a shot at the national championship. BYU's post season isn't dependent upon ranking and baring the second coming they will end up in vegas, you really can't argue that. So I ask: what is the help that 25 to 22 gets?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

hyperduc said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, my bad, I thought you had a point.
> ...


Thats exactly the point... doesn't matter where BYU winds up... they've already shown they have no taste for big games. Sure they'll get to a bowl and then tank it because everyone is watching. You're right, 22 isn't much better than 25 and BYU doesn't even deserve that much credit... they got bombed twice at home, in front of a national audience.... how do they deserve anything? :roll: The great thing is that if or more likely, when TCU beats Utah, they'll drop from the rankings and if Utah wins the holy war game, then its entirely possible that neither of them will remain ranked. Thats actually how it should be since both of them have trouble beating their way out of a wet paper sack when they play anyone that is actually decent. The press needs to quit trying to create a "cinderella" and actually rank teams that deserve to be there.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> hyperduc said:
> 
> 
> > Huge29 said:
> ...


News flash... If TCU beats Utah losing to the #4 team in the nation when you are #16 will not drop you out of the top 25. The MWC will likely have at least 2 teams ranked in the top 25 at years end and likely a team in a BCS bowl game. Not bad for a non automatic qualifying conference. Even you can agree that the MWC deserves and automatic berth to the BCS more so than the big east right? I thought the ND vs Utah game was in south bend? If it is here I will be there for sure my two favorite college teams playing each other nice!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> News flash... If TCU beats Utah losing to the #4 team in the nation when you are #16 will not drop you out of the top 25. The MWC will likely have at least 2 teams ranked in the top 25 at years end and likely a team in a BCS bowl game. Not bad for a non automatic qualifying conference. Even you can agree that the MWC deserves and automatic berth to the BCS more so than the big east right? I thought the ND vs Utah game was in south bend? If it is here I will be there for sure my two favorite college teams playing each other nice!


I think it will drop them right out Craig.... maybe not in the coaches poll but if they lose big, they could drop out of that one too. If Utah beats BYU, they'll be done too. The ND game is in South Bend.... and like I told my wife, not everybody gets the chance to go to South Bend to watch a game, so we better take advantage of the opportunity. That would be awesome if you were there, we'd have to hook up and do dinner or something.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > News flash... If TCU beats Utah losing to the #4 team in the nation when you are #16 will not drop you out of the top 25. The MWC will likely have at least 2 teams ranked in the top 25 at years end and likely a team in a BCS bowl game. Not bad for a non automatic qualifying conference. Even you can agree that the MWC deserves and automatic berth to the BCS more so than the big east right? I thought the ND vs Utah game was in south bend? If it is here I will be there for sure my two favorite college teams playing each other nice!
> ...


I would love to go watch a game at ND stadium it is the mecca for college football! Maybe santa would bring me that for Christmas but I am on the naughty list this year so I doubt it. I think if they get punked like BYU did then they could drop out but likely they would drop into the mid 20's. Either way I don't see this game being a blowout I think 10pts either way.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Orvis... LOL at the way you put that.... if they get punked like BYU.... :lol: Thats awesome. I'm way stoked about the ND trip, just hope we can pull it off. There is just so much cool stuff to see back there and thats one area I've never been.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I hear idiot with a bow wants the job. Then he'll be known as idiot with a ball.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Orvis1, Who's gonna take the reins when Weis gets the boot? :mrgreen:


Gruden wouldn't surprise me at all. I think if he wins out he holds on for another year though. They badly need a real D-coordinator their offense can play with anyone in the country but they have no D it is so frustrating!


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the PM Huge.

I will withhold my opinion in the future as its rather apparent that contradicting a moderators opinion is against forum rules.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

hyperduc said:


> Thanks for the PM Huge.
> 
> I will withhold my opinion in the future as its rather apparent that contradicting a moderators opinion is against forum rules.


Whatever dude.... say what you gotta say. You're not attacking anyone, swearing or doing anything else that isn't done by a lot of folks on here every day (unless you said something too over the top in your PM's or whatever)... other than that, I can't see how you've done anything other than bash on the Y. Last I looked, that wasn't against forum rules.... might even be encouraged in a down year.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> hyperduc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the PM Huge.
> ...


Screw you Riley, you pot smoking hippy Washington lover! :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Screw you Riley, you pot smoking hippy Washington lover! :mrgreen:


Don't hate that all you get to smoke is the crap them Aggies grow in the compost pile they call a school.... at least they can do that right!!  Why don't you take your old a$$ (you just turned 63 right?) and go wobble around shaking your cane at all the schools with a real football program? Joking of course..... about you being old. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hyperduc said:


> Thanks for the PM Huge.
> 
> I will withhold my opinion in the future as its rather apparent that contradicting a moderators opinion is against forum rules.


If you don't mind facts ruining "your opinion," the PM consisted of 6 words "you are obviously trolling, so cool it!" I don't argue with trolls, thanks for taking the high road brother hyperduc.


----------

